
Back to the Roots, Bimanual Asymmetric Human-Computer-Interaction - TBF-RnD
http://tbf-rnd.life/blog/2019/06/04/engelbart-and-asymmetric-bimanual-operations/
======
TBF-RnD
Often actions that you'd expect to be one handed actually aren't. I found this
piece of information in Bill Buxton's paper that I found fascinating. Remoing
the ability for a right handed person to move his left hand decreases writing
speed! Why is that well for the body to maintain balance the left hand is
continously adjusting the position of the paper. So what you'd think of as a
one handed task might very well be bimanual to some extent.

